# Ungrateful parent's on mothers day - stories??



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone else has any stories about ungrateful parent's that should just be happy that they have a child and not always want more?

Quick story - My brother called me yesterday to tell me how angry he was with my SIL - The mother of my nephew. They don't have a lot of money to their name but my brother had brought my SIL and big bunch of flowers and a card as a surprise. He dressed my 1 year old nephew up and sent him into the room to give his mother the presents on mothers day. My brother then left the room and went upstairs to get ready. A little while later, SIL's sister approaches my brother to tell him that my SIL is upset and that he "better be getting her something else". He went down to my SIL and asked what was going on, only for SIL to burst into tears, crying that flowers and a card isn't enough and that people on ******** are posting loads of presents. She then stated that she couldn't post pictures of her presents to ******** for everyone to see as it was embarrassing!!!

After a blazing row, my silly brother felt sorry for her and invited her around to my mums house. My also silly mother then gave my SIL two more little presents as a gift for mother's day to "cheer her up" as she was sulking and not speaking. The spoilt ***** then found it acceptable to post the presents she had gotten onto ******** as "it was ok now that she had more than one", and posted a hypercritical status saying how everyday is mothers day when she's with my nephew.

 ---- I seem to be the only sane one in the family that thinks this is outrageous and a joke that she acted in such a way over ******** and presents... is she 12? Instead of comparing her life to those that share on ******** she should just be happy for what she has!!!


Please feel free to share any of your stories about crazy people?


----------



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Words fail me!!  

   for having to endure this.   xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

what uan ungrateful woman. she must know moneys tight. grr!
this yr i actually got something for mothers day. it makes a nice change. but normally i dont usually receive a mothers day catd, i cook the sunday meal as usual, i have my mother round for sunday dinner as usual and i do whatever jobs i normally do on a sunday. its a normal day for christ sake. the mothers day part is just big businesses way of getting more money out of you. too commercial in my view. 
this yr i got a card from funky pigeon off my eldest, no card off my other 2 and madonnas new album. big bonus. i still got to wash xlothes, cook the meal and wash up after. i still had my mum eound for dinner as this is what we do on a sunday. 
what a selfish woman. yes she was acting like a spoilt 12 yr old. what does it teach her nephew though? his present and card arent good enough and this is how you act when you dont get what youre expecting. silly woman!!!
sorry i ranted on your behalf (whoops)  
jade xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

sorry her son, your nephew. read my comment back :-/


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would have had to have said something to her.  A card and flowers is more then enough.  That's what I got and was over the moon.

Like Jade has said, the day was just like any other day for me and I actually worked.

Stupid woman.

X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh Hopeful what a nightmare!

Instead of going on ******** and thinking how hard done to she was, you SIL should have come on FF and she may have thought how fortunate she was.

Dory
xxx


----------



## libbylou (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopeful  ,

Silly woman - just shows her up to be the person that she is. Ungrateful.
It's a slippery slope when you compare yourselves to other people's wonderful, perfect lives on **. 

Libbylou xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Very stupidaand immature.  She should be happy her husband is caring.i don'tknow how good people salwaysend up with the sselfish ones!


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

She's needs a lesson in the difference between real life and ********! Stupid idiot woman


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Feel sorry for her. Anyone who needs to compare their material gifts on ** is a very very sad insecure person. 
And real friends wouldn't be interested. Actually ** friends wouldn't have been interested either. So she probably doesn't have meaningful friendships.


----------

